# Stockage fantôme sur iCloud



## macnewbie007 (2 Juin 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de m’apercevoir en activant iMessage sur iCloud que certaines applications Apple utilisaient de l’espace sur iCloud alors qu’elles ne le devraient pas. Je m’explique j’ai effacé tout le contenu de ces applications mais elles utilisent tout de même du stockage iCloud. 
Par exemple, j’ai supprimé tous mes iMessage et sms et pourtant l’application iMessage utilise un peu plus de 10 mo. De même, je n’ai absolument aucun mail sur ma boîte iCloud ‘ni dans les éléments envoyés ni dans les spams ni dans la corbeille) car je ne me sers pas de cette adresse mail. Et pourtant mail utilise 5 mo sur mon iCloud. 
Même exemple avec iCloud Drive, dans lequel je n’ai qu’un CV Pages de 2 mo... et pourtant iCloud Drive me prend 11 mo sur mon iCloud... les 2 mo de mon CV m’étant par ailleurs décomptés sur mon espace de stockage iCloud par le biais de l’application pages...

Avez-vous également remarqué ces décomptes fantaisistes sur vos espaces de stockage iCloud ?


----------



## Macounette (2 Juin 2018)

Quelques mo, ce n'est pas beaucoup. J'imagine qu'il puisse s'agir de fichier invisibles de réglages ou métadonnées...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Quelques mo, ce n'est pas beaucoup. J'imagine qu'il puisse s'agir de fichier invisibles de réglages ou métadonnées...



Je pense a cela aussi


----------



## macnewbie007 (2 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pense a cela aussi


Ça me parait beaucoup quand même plusieurs dizaines de mo juste pour des fichiers réglages ou de metadonnees non ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2018)

Vous avez tenté de restaurer ?


----------



## macnewbie007 (2 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous avez tenté de restaurer ?


Bonne idée, je ferai ça en septembre au moment de passer au nouvel iOS


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2018)

macnewbie007 a dit:


> Bonne idée, je ferai ça en septembre au moment de passer au nouvel iOS


Ok


----------

